# how can i care for a bufo bufo



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

how can i care for a bufo bufo


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

clownbarb1 said:


> how can i care for a bufo bufo


 
Do your research??


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> Do your research??


^^This. Type in 'bufo bufo care sheet' on google and Bob's your uncle. Or look in the care sheet section on here. I thought your mum won't let you get a frog anyway?


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Let me google that for you



:whistling2:


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

By putting it back into the wild.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> Let me google that for you
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


OMG that's amazing!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

By releasing it.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> By releasing it.



Edit: ME being stupid and getting mixed up.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

maddragon29 said:


> Edit: ME being stupid and getting mixed up.


haha. What did you say originally?


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

clownbarb1 said:


> how can i care for a bufo bufo





manda88 said:


> ^^This. Type in 'bufo bufo care sheet' on google and Bob's your uncle. Or look in the care sheet section on here. *I thought your mum won't let you get a frog anyway?*


 
Going by your user profile, you already have one...... if you are unsure on how to care for it and keep it alive then it's not fair on the toad.... you'd be better off releasing it where you found it.


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

i know how to look after it he live in a large faunariuum he has a deit of crickets earthworm and woodlice i have the toad any way but i want a tree frog asweell lol i wanted to knowwhat cage size it needs and does it need a freind


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

turns out i was looking after it properly


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

clownbarb1 said:


> i know how to look after it he live in a large faunariuum he has a deit of crickets earthworm and woodlice i have the toad any way but i want a tree frog asweell lol i wanted to knowwhat cage size it needs and does it need a freind





clownbarb1 said:


> turns out i was looking after it properly


 
In a large faunarium??



Sorry, I have to disagree!


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Pipkin28 said:


> In a large faunarium??
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I have to disagree!


What's wrong with a large faunarium?


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> Do your research??





manda88 said:


> OMG that's amazing!


WHY do you have to be such trolls!

some one has come onto the forum to ask for advice and help (you both needed it once)!
I would rather ask advice from other amphibian fanatics - then to trust google pages often scripted by someone from an American chat magazine.

This is the problem with this forum now

you bitch if someone does something wrong - yet if they come forward for help you throw them to the wolves and off they go to carry on whatever they were doing with NO support at all!

Give the guy a break!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Matt Harris said:


> What's wrong with a large faunarium?


It's far too small for a Bufo bufo! Did you just catch him in your garden?
Please release him.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

snoopyfrench87 said:


> WHY do you have to be such trolls!
> 
> some one has come onto the forum to ask for advice and help (you both needed it once)!
> I would rather ask advice from other amphibian fanatics - then to trust google pages often scripted by someone from an American chat magazine.
> ...


Whoa whoa whoa! I haven't 'trolled' at all, in fact I suggested to look up care sheets! My comment stating something was amazing wasn't me being sarcastic (which I now realise it does look like I'm being a sarcastic d**k), I thought the link was cool because I've never seen an animated thingymajig do that before :lol2:

It's illegal to keep bufo bufo in captivity anyway so really the OP should know this and not be keeping them in the first place, as the species are protected : victory:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

snoopyfrench87 said:


> WHY do you have to be such trolls!
> 
> some one has come onto the forum to ask for advice and help (you both needed it once)!
> I would rather ask advice from other amphibian fanatics - then to trust google pages often scripted by someone from an American chat magazine.
> ...


I don't think he was particularly thrown to the wolves...

From the sounds of it he has captured a wild animal (I know you might not be familiar with amphibians' scientific names but Bufo bufo is the Common Toad) without knowing how to look after it and is now keeping it in less-than-ideal conditions...

Hostility is to be expected really.


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

i would like to be a wolf but i dont belive in reincarnation or any other god nossens


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

manda88 said:


> It's illegal to keep bufo bufo in captivity anyway so really the OP should know this and not be keeping them in the first place, as the species are protected : victory:


 



> The four widespread species of amphibian, the smooth and palmate newts, the common frog and common toad, are protected only by Section 9(5) of the Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981. This section prohibits sale, barter, exchange, transporting for sale and advertising to sell or to buy. Collection and keeping of these widespread amphibian species is not an offence.


 
Just FYI :whistling2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> Just FYI :whistling2:


Touché! I stand corrected! Haha.


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

ipreferaflan said:


> It's far too small for a Bufo bufo! Did you just catch him in your garden?
> Please release him.


If it's the 37 x 22 cm one that he means than thats a perfectly adequate size - all of its needs can be catered for in there, provided there's soil, moss, some hides and a biggish water bowl.


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Matt Harris said:


> If it's the 37 x 22 cm one that he means than thats a perfectly adequate size - all of its needs can be catered for in there, provided there's soil, moss, some hides and a biggish water bowl.


 
Whether it's the 37 x 22cm or the 46 x 30cm one, it is too small for something that will grow to 8 to 13cm in length, depending whether it is male or female. Either way, the toad will take up a third of the length in it's own body length.....


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Pipkin28 said:


> Whether it's the 37 x 22cm or the 46 x 30cm one, it is too small for something that will grow to 8 to 13cm in length, depending whether it is male or female. Either way, the toad will take up a third of the length in it's own body length.....


Agreed.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

This toad should be put back where it was found. This is part of the reason Lush have this campaign going on, because people are taking animals out the wild and keeping them in captivity. 
Please just release it.

snoopyfrench87 do you mind. You are calling my girlfriend (manda88) a troll. I don't appreciate that, nor do you know fallen angel so cant call her a troll either when they both were clearly trying to help by saying find a care sheet and these will help. Would you rather they give him false info because they don't keep these types of amphibian OR/ refer them to a caresheet!!!!!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> This toad should be put back where it was found. This is part of the reason Lush have this campaign going on, because people are taking animals out the wild and keeping them in captivity.
> Please just release it.
> 
> snoopyfrench87 do you mind. You are calling my girlfriend (manda88) a troll. I don't appreciate that, nor do you know fallen angel so cant call her a troll either when they both were clearly trying to help by saying find a care sheet and these will help. Would you rather they give him false info because they don't keep these types of amphibian OR/ refer them to a caresheet!!!!!


Oh jeez...!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I would be far more worried if it was a common frog, rather than a toad.
Ok, it may be a bit unethical to take a toad from the wild, but most of us have done it at some point,and wont usually admit it, i have a three footed bufo which i have had for a good while now,and its adapted to captivity so well.
When you consider how many toads get squashed on the roads during their breeding season, one really wont make any difference, and whilst its still legal to do so, then in the eyes of the law, the op has done no wrong.

I think we all need to calm down, after all this is the phib section


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Pipkin28 said:


> Whether it's the 37 x 22cm or the 46 x 30cm one, it is too small for something that will grow to 8 to 13cm in length, depending whether it is male or female. Either way, the toad will take up a third of the length in it's own body length.....


Disagreed..

Obviously the larger the better, but there's enough surface area in these vivs to allow for a range of conditions which the toad can choose. Besides, you won't see a female of 13cm body length in this country (total length with outstreched legs maybe); they only get that big with some of the mediterranean populations. Finally, if this chap has a collection of non-native amphibians, I'd be cautious about re-relasing the toad as it may have picked up some sort of infection (Chytrid etc) which it may then transmit to wild populations.


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> This toad should be put back where it was found. This is part of the reason Lush have this campaign going on, because people are taking animals out the wild and keeping them in captivity.
> QUOTE]
> 
> What is 'Lush'?
> ...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Its a natural cosmetics company who have teamed up with AWA(animal welfare association) to try and stop people have reptiles in captivity and how reptiles are bad as pets.

This is part of the reason why. People are taking them from the wild and keeping them.


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Matt Harris said:


> Disagreed..
> 
> Obviously the larger the better, but there's enough surface area in these vivs to allow for a range of conditions which the toad can choose. Besides, you won't see a female of 13cm body length in this country (total length with outstreched legs maybe); they only get that big with some of the mediterranean populations. Finally, if this chap has a collection of non-native amphibians, I'd be cautious about re-relasing the toad as it may have picked up some sort of infection (Chytrid etc) which it may then transmit to wild populations.


 
How big is the 'biggish' water bowl you suggest? Plus the 'hides' you also mentioned, that all takes up floor space. I have a large flat faunarium set up as a hospital tank for my brain damaged FBT and I find it a squeeze to fit everything in for a 2" toad.

Let's just agree to disagree on this one, I'm not looking for an argument.

Also, the OP hasn't listed any other 'phibs as pets, only GAL's, if memory serves me well. So there should be no issue with releasing the toad in the area in which it was found.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

A large faunarium may be ok for a CB toad of similar size but not for something that is used to living in the wild.

If it was me I would put it back.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

a very small bufo bufo was my very first amphibian. I didn't have a clue either how to look after it. It died after 3 months cos I didn't know you had to dust the livefood so it got a calcium deficiency. I was really attatched to it too! I have learnt from my mistakes and done my research and now keep 17 healthy happy amphibians (3 of which are baby european green toads, which where the same size as him and I have had them longer now than my original common toad) 
Funny that a bufo bufo turned me into the frog freak i am today :lol2:

They are easy to take care of just make sure you always nutrobal dust the food! Give them a nice cave or something to hide in and keep them at room temp.


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

thank you i only kept it because it was attacked by cats


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Pipkin28 said:


> How big is the 'biggish' water bowl you suggest? Plus the 'hides' you also mentioned, that all takes up floor space. I have a large flat faunarium set up as a hospital tank for my brain damaged FBT and I find it a squeeze to fit everything in for a 2" toad.
> 
> Let's just agree to disagree on this one, I'm not looking for an argument.
> 
> Also, the OP hasn't listed any other 'phibs as pets, only GAL's, if memory serves me well. So there should be no issue with releasing the toad in the area in which it was found.


 it all fit rather nicley it has a coconut shell a water bowl as big as him a potted plant not toxic some cork bark and a wormdish there is pics on facebook if your that bothered


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

and it is not used to living in the wild because it was a 4 cm baby toad i was only helping it if i left it it would dye he is perfecaly happy he ha a nice diet


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

andaroo said:


> a very small bufo bufo was my very first amphibian. I didn't have a clue either how to look after it. It died after 3 months cos I didn't know you had to dust the livefood so it got a calcium deficiency. I was really attatched to it too! I have learnt from my mistakes and done my research and now keep 17 healthy happy amphibians (3 of which are baby european green toads, which where the same size as him and I have had them longer now than my original common toad)
> Funny that a bufo bufo turned me into the frog freak i am today :lol2:
> 
> They are easy to take care of just make sure you always nutrobal dust the food! Give them a nice cave or something to hide in and keep them at room temp.


 i thougt wood lice gave bufo bufo with all it calicum


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

clownbarb1 said:


> i thougt wood lice gave bufo bufo with all it calicum


The best thing is to give it as varied a diet as possible with things you have caught from outside such as worms, grubs, maggots, woodlice etc, basically any invert that it can swallow. With this you shouldn't need much supplementation, but if you choose to feed it crickets and waxworms from a shop, then you will need to supplement as above.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

For the next few months you will need to be extra careful feeding it and making it as healthy as possible. You may find come October it slows down a little wanting to hibernate. It probably wont put a water bowl to much use, but I found that having a healthy chunk of grass growing and misting it was more than enough as it absorbed the water droplets as it moved through the grass. I also had deep substrate, that contained many worms, not only keeping the soil healthy and loose so the toad could easily burrow. Moths and beetles seem to be a favourite...it took mine a while to get used to crickets as they did not see it as a food source, but curly winged flies are snapped up. 

If your soil is deep enough I would also consider keeping the tank outside from now, maybe in a shed. This way it will get natural temp drops and be able to hibernate naturally, as without it the life span is shortened and will also make any future release (I had mine for a year) will be easier for it. :no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

clownbarb1 said:


> and it is not used to living in the wild because it was a 4 cm baby toad i was only helping it if i left it it would dye he is perfecaly happy he ha a nice diet



Yeah you probably know best.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah you probably know best.


 
On that note, i think this thread should be closed, before it decends to an ever lower level


----------

